# hpiod (part of hplip) consumes all of my pc usage!

## aproan

I have things set up since a long time now, but I am not sure why (this didn't happen months ago but I'm not sure what I did - perhaps an update or something) when a computer that is connected through a router prints (this computer is Windows 2K) my CPU Usage in this machine goes crazy up to 100%.

This makes everything laggy until the printing is done!

How can I fix this or is this a configuration problem?Last edited by aproan on Fri May 25, 2007 1:19 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## JeliJami

 *aproan wrote:*   

> when a computer that is connected through a router prints (this computer is Windows 2K) my CPU Usage in this machine goes crazy up to 100%.
> 
> 

 

What exactly is your network setup?

Do you have a Linux box setup as a print server, using cups?

Is it this cups server that eats your CPU?

Or is it the spool service on your Windows PC that uses 100%?

----------

## aproan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What exactly is your network setup?
> 
> Do you have a Linux box setup as a print server, using cups?
> ...

 

My Linux box is the print server and it uses CUPS.

What goes up to 100% is something in my linux box. I am not sure what. The system monitor doesn't detect it, however it does show that the processor is being used at 100% while it is being printed.

My Windows PC seems to be fine.

----------

## JeliJami

what does top say?

----------

## aproan

PID  |USER  |    PR | NI|  VIRT  |RES | SHR |  S | %CPU | %MEM  |  TIME+  | COMMAND   

8428| root    |  18  |  0 | 22908 |1164 | 980 | S | 91.9   |   0.2     |  0:21.10 |  hpiod   

hpiod seems to be the big problem.

----------

## JeliJami

I don't think I can help you any further, but it would be a good idea to change the subject of your topic into something more specific.

That may get the attention of people who know more about hpiod, or hplip.

----------

## aproan

Thanks davjel for all the help. I hope someone else can figure something out.

----------

## bunder

i had this problem recently and i found out that i didn't even need hplip at all... cups had a generic hp driver that i could use.  do you really need it?

----------

## aproan

I installed it because I wanted my multi peripheral (printer/scanner/copier) to work. I never got the scanner to work - perhaps my hplip isn't configed right or something. 

What did you do? Uninstall hplip and use CUPS generic driver instead? I'll try that - I am really mad I have to boot to WinBloze xp every time i scan.

----------

## bunder

 *aproan wrote:*   

> I am really mad I have to boot to WinBloze xp every time i scan.

 

doesn't sane help you with your scanning?  (bear in mind i've never scanned a day in my life  :Laughing: )

----------

## aproan

no it hasn't.

----------

## aproan

i have upgraded my hplip hplip-1.7.4a-r1.

i print with hpijs but i cannot scan and i still get the problem that my usage goes to 100% when printing. one thing though, it seems that hplip doesn't start up because whenever i want hplip to start i get:

```
/etc/init.d/hplip start

 * Starting hpiod ...                                                     [ !! ]

 * Starting hpssd ...                                                     [ !! ]
```

i can still print though.

this is my ./check inside /usr/share/hplip

```
./check

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 1.7.4a)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 5.3

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system information:

Linux misantropo 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Fri Jan 26 19:45:18 PET 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Detected distro (/etc/issue):

unknown 0.0

Detected distro (lsb_release):

error: lsb_release not found.

Currently installed HPLIP version...

HPLIP 1.7.4a currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf

[hpiod]

# port=0 (dynamic IP port)

port=2208

[hpssd]

# port=0 (dynamic IP port)

port=2207

[hplip]

version=1.7.4a

jdprobe=0

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-1.7.4a

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=1

pp-build=1

gui-build=1

scanner-build=1

fax-build=0

cups11-build=0

installinitd=

chkconfig=

internal-tag=1.7.4.13

HPLIP running?

No, HPLIP is not running (OK).

HPOJ running?

No, HPOJ is not running (OK).

Checking Python version...

OK, version 2.4.3 installed

Checking PyQt version...

OK, version 3.17 installed.

Checking SIP version...

OK, Version 4.5.2 installed

----------------

| DEPENDENCIES |

----------------

 

Checking for dependency libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency SANE - Scanning library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency libjpeg - JPEG library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency libpthread - POSIX threads library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency python-devel - Python development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

error: Not found!

This is an OPTIONAL dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

Checking for dependency PyQt - Qt interface for Python...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency cups-devel- Common Unix Printing System development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency ppdev - Parallel port support kernel module....

OK, found.

Checking for dependency libusb - USB library...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency scanimage - Shell scanning program...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency LSB - Linux Standard Base support...

error: Not found!

error: This is a REQUIRED dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.

Checking for dependency xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency cups - Common Unix Printing System...

OK, found.

Checking for dependency Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality...

OK, found.

----------------------

| INSTALLED PRINTERS |

----------------------

 

hp_par_PSC_500

--------------

Device URI: hp:/par/PSC_500?device=/dev/parport0

Installed in HPLIP? Yes

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/hp_par_PSC_500.ppd

PPD Description: HP PSC 500 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Printer status: printer hp_par_PSC_500 is idle.  enabled since Tue Jul 24 00:38:12 2007

Virtual_Printer

---------------

Device URI: cups-pdf:/

Installed in HPLIP? No

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Virtual_Printer.ppd

PPD Description: Generic postscript color printer rev4

Printer status: printer Virtual_Printer is idle.  enabled since Thu Feb 22 02:05:00 2007

error: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP. (You can still print to this printer using another backend and HPIJS.)

----------------------

| SANE CONFIGURATION |

----------------------

'hpaio' in '/etc/sane.d/dll.conf'...

OK, found. SANE backend 'hpaio' is properly set up.

Checking output of 'scanimage -L'...

device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname Logitech QuickCam USB virtual device

---------------------

| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

---------------------

Checking 'cupsext' CUPS extension...

OK, found.

Checking 'pcardext' Photocard extension...

OK, found.

3 errors were detected.

Please refer to the installation instructions at:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html

```

any ideas?

----------

